# 3 weeks to Go!!



## bobalicous (Mar 14, 2007)

outdoor indica clone (from a friend think it's white widow), about 5-6 feetabout 2-3weeks to go will post more pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2007)

*Very nice mang. You must be living somewhere warm to be growing outside already.   Crap man we still have a few more months before we can put anything outside. Anyway she looks great. :aok: *


----------

